# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  بزرگترین اشتباه برنامه نویسان در استفاده از SQL Server + مثال

## in_chand_nafar

شاید شما جزء افرادی باشید که هنوز با ADO.NET کار می‌کنید و به طور   مستقیم کوئری‌های خودتان را از سمت Application به سمت Database ارسال   می‌نماید.


اگر این کار را به درستی انجام ندهید و Ad-Hoc  Query را بدون هیچ کم و  کاستی به سمت Database ارسال نمایید برنامه‌های شما  با 2 مشکل عمده مواجه  می‌باشد.


*1- SQL injection*
*2- کاهش کارایی Database به علت ساخته شدن Execution Plan برای هر کدام از کوئری‌ها*



 برای  رفع این مشکل روش‌های زیادی وجود دارد. در فیلم آموزشی مربو به این  مبحث  ما مشکلات ارائه شده را دقیق‌تر بررسی کرده و راه‌حل رفع آنها را شرح   داده‌ایم.



*نکاتی که شما در فیلم آموزشی مربوط به این درس یاد خواهید گرفت عبارتند از*
1- بررسی مفهوم SQL Injection
2- بررسی مفهوم Reuse (استفاده مجدد) Execution Plan
3- آشنایی با مبحث Execution Plan
4- آشنایی با مفهم Compile شدن کوئری‌ها
5- آشنایی با DMV : sys.dm_exec_cached_plans
6- آشنایی با DMF : sys.dm_exec_sql_text
7- آشنایی با DMF : sys.dm_exec_query_plan
8- آشنایی با اپراتور Cross Apply
9- آشنایی با نحوه استفاده از SQL Parameter در برنامه‌های کاربردی



*لینک مستقیم فیلم آموزشی فارسی به همراه مثال‌های سی شارپ* (*دانلود کنید*)

 *http://dl2.nikamooz.com/FreeContent/...Developers.rar*



لینک منبع: http://nikamooz.com/the-biggest-mistake-in-the-use-of-sql-server-developers

----------

